# Hi Everyone !!!



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well well well. look what Snowy and Crystal dragged in ...
Meeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Hi everyone ... first of all I miss you all <3

I don't have excuses, I guess facebook has taken a bit of my spare time where I have found long lost friends and family - it's been wonderful to find my friends from Kindergarten.

Bella is doing great and I hope that all your babies are doing the same, she is such a loving little girl, just wants to please us in any way she can - she is truly SPOILT !!!

Thanks for your messages - I love my old friends here and I will try to pop in once in a while. I just strayed away I suppose ... :brownbag::brownbag::brownbag:

I have been ok except for a silly fall off a tall stool and broke my foot - yes I heard the snap of my 5th metatarsil .. ouch - long story but that healed and then the orthopedic surgeon suggested I have a bone spur shaved down on my pinky toe which I had done 10 days ago, it looks nasty even after the stitches came out .. still painful and being a high heeled girl - I am so sick of this horrible shoe with velcro straps.

Real estate is slowwwwwwww - I haven't really done much - I was very excited but then one fine Monday morning without any warning our corporate office closed down our own little office near my home - I was so upset at the way we were told to pack in 30 minutes and get out of the building giving us choices to go sign onto different offices for the same company (Tarbell) .. so I left - went thru all the red tape of finding a new office which meant new everything ... having said all that - I have lost heart in that too !!

Family is doing well, girls are great..

Hugs and wet licks from me and Bella girl :wub:
Oops almost forgot - for those who are asking about my sister Maggie - she was doing great !! she had 60% of her lung removed in October, went thru chemo and radiation - in May her dream came true -she became a grandmother for the first time to a beautiful baby girl named Mikaela Maggie ... she was on cloud nine .. 2 weeks ago she went for her 6 month PET scan and they found a pea sized lump in her throat - biopsy showed it was the same type of cancer that was in her lung, I believe it was from before and it was hiding - anyway - she is now undergoing radiation and is fighting more than ever to get rid of this awful disease .. I believe she will win ... she is such an inspiration to anyone ...

P.S.S. Can't bear to take down Max from my signature


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome back and oh so good to see you here!!!
You have a lot on your plate. Special prayers and thoughts for Maggie.
Glad you you came back and waiting for pictures!
Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! ....leave the door open and you never know who's gonna wonder in!!!! I've been waiting for you, girl. Missed you and Bella, and always Max...he was such a sweet guy. 

How many times do I have to tell you not to stand on the bar stools?! :w00t:

Are you open to accepting "doggie" friends on Facebook? If so, look me up....Pat Oliveri.

That Kat - she knows how to reach EVERYONE! :chili::chili: Horray for Kat!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome back, Lena!!!!! Sorry about the foot - hope it heals fast. And, keeping your sister in my prayers, too.

Stick around, please!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lena, I broke my fifth metatarsal last Feb. It was such a drag getting around, so I can relate. I was afraid it wouldn't heal right, but all went well. Every so often, it will ache a little, but that's it.

I'm glad your foot has healed okay!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Welcome back, good to see you & yours.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome bk ! will be praying for ur sister! dolce sends bella puppy licks too !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Lena. I'm so glad you posted. I've been wondering how your sister is doing. Glad to hear she's fighting the good fight.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hiya Lena, so happy to see your post, I have also been absent for a long time and here I am again, back home with my SM family.
I will keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers that she can fight and beat this illness.
We actually managed a trip down under in April, finally got to see the family, boy that was a treat.
Bella is adorable and I too miss Max, but am pleased to see him in your siggy, what a sweet boy he was.
Take care and please pop in more often girl :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how I have missed you!!! I sent you an email a long time ago but did not hear from you. I knew you were busy in real estate. So glad to hear from you!! I hate to hear that Maggie is back at chemo. I pray she will do well. Miss you and Bella............and don't you dare take Max off your siggy! He is watching over Miss Bella~~ Sorry about your foot...I hope it heals soon!!! Lina, you are one in a million....please come back anytime~~:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, so nice you came back!! your babies are precious!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Ladies - nice to hear from all of you !! - Janet - so glad you made it to Australia FINALLY !! ... I will be going back in January for my gorgeous niece's wedding - so it will be 3 trips in 2 years - that's a record but I'm not complaining ..
Cheers to all


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Dianne - I missed you too !! I promise I won't be a stranger ... hope you are well ... sorry I wasn't ignoring you ..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lina!!!!!! OMG! :chili::chili::chili:

I'm so happy to see you here!! I've missed you. Thank you so much for that update!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili:*WOHOOOOOOO!!!!! Dearest Lina is in SM *:chili: you can't imagine how thrilled I was when I found out that you were posting once again here:happy dance:Kat is happy....VERY VERY HAPPY to see your posts around in a couple of threads I found this evening :happy dance: 

ALWAYS loved your and your sister's attitude when dealing with things :rockon: you guys ROCK!!! continuos good wishes are sent to Maggie that she can get completely rid of this!!!! and a big congratulations to her for being a grandma for the first time:chili:

wishing you get into your high heels very soon, my friend B):hugging:

luv ya and missed ya around here SO MUCH:wub: Hope you stick around in SMIf not everyday, at least once every week - we all really missed you. 

hugs
Kat

ps. I LOVE your siggy with Snowy's pal, adorable Max, there..next to cute Bella...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t::chili::chili::chili::smootch::dothewave: yay, welcome back. don't worry I have the same excuses that you have except I did't even break my foot.

I've been thinking about your sister a lot lately, especially during the time my hubby was in hospital and had lung problems on top of everything else. I really pray that your sister become cancer free 100% very soon.

you better not take Max out of your siggy, he is still here :heart: just a little more far away. everytime I give Sparkey a little cucumber I think about Max


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lena - welcome back.:chili: It's been too long. Life just gets in the way sometimes. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your sister and congrats on the grandchild. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sparkey said:


> :w00t::chili::chili::chili::smootch::dothewave: yay, welcome back. don't worry I have the same excuses that you have except I did't even break my foot.
> 
> I've been thinking about your sister a lot lately, especially during the time my hubby was in hospital and had lung problems on top of everything else. I really pray that your sister become cancer free 100% very soon.
> 
> you better not take Max out of your siggy, he is still here :heart: just a little more far away. everytime I give Sparkey a little cucumber I think about Max


:chili: Fay writes to Lina in SM :chili: missed it soooo much ... you two were good at cracking me up :HistericalSmiley: Sparkey boy, I still remember the phone that you sent to precious Max :wub::wub:

love you, guys...you two, your fluffs and everyone in SM ... 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

are you kidding me, I just typed out a whole page and hit the wrong button and lost it all:smpullhair:

*LINA, I HAVE MISSED YOU SOOOOO MUCH:smootch: I HAVE ASK KAT ABOUT YOU SO MANY TIMES, SHE HAS BEEN MY LINK TO YOU:wub: I'M GLAD YOUR DOING WELL, SORRY ABOUT YOUR FOOT, HEY CAN I BORROW YOUR WOODEN SHOE:HistericalSmiley: I AM LOOKING AT FOOT SURGERY LATER THIS SUMMER:huh:*
*I HAVE KEPT MAGGIE IN MY PRAYERS FOR MONTHS, SHE IS A FIGHTER, WE NEED TO CONTINUE HOLDING HER BEFORE GOD, PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED IT'S SO IMPORTANT WE ALL CONTINUE HOLDING HER BEFORE GOD. *
*MY DAUGTHER IS IN REAL ESTATE HERE, SHE HAS BEEN VERY BUSY, SHE IS GOING TO SWITCH OVER TO A LARGER COMPANY THE END OF SUMMER, HOPEFULLY SHE CONTINUES TO KEEP BUSY. *
*IF I COULD SEE YOU THIS VERY MOMENT I'D HUG AND HUG ON YOU SOMEMORE. I LOVE YOU*
*KEEP YOUR SIGGY, I MISS MAX AND LOVE LOOKING AT HIS PRECIOUS FACE.*
*WE NEED TO SEE NEW PICTURES OF MISS BELLA:wub:*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Lena! There you are and look at all the wonderful names that popped up to welcome you! I just wrote a post about missing ol' friends! What a lovely development!! I'll just have to stick around!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww ... thanks Paula I missed you too !! Thanks for all the prayers for Maggie - she is really amazing ....
Sparkey boy - I missed you so much - where have u been buddy - Bella misses you so much .. 
Fay - I hope your husband is doing well - I will keep him in my prayers.
So nice to find such loving nice friends that miss me .. Bella - who is at the groomers as I type - love you all ...
I will post some photos soon !!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lena, we're all so happy to have back with us. You've been missed. Will continue with prayers for your sister. This is such a horrible disease. We've all been touched by it in one way or another. Lots of hugs for Bella, and we all still miss Max.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lennabella said:


> Thanks Ladies - nice to hear from all of you !! - Janet - so glad you made it to Australia FINALLY !! ... I will be going back in January for my gorgeous niece's wedding - so it will be 3 trips in 2 years - that's a record but I'm not complaining ..
> Cheers to all


Omg you are the jetsetter Lena, I wish I had the energy to make that may trips home, I would do it for sure.
Speaking of broken feet, I thought I broke my left foot back in May, like a clutz I fell down the stairs, my ankle rolled and down I went without a chute to the basement using the wall and my head at the bottom for brakes. I had a bruised arm and my foot wasn't broken thank goodness but it sure was swollen and very painful.
I sure hope your foot gets better real soon.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Good to see you back Lena! I was wondering how your sister was doing so thank you for the update. You need to post recent pics of Bella!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There you are girlfriend!! Hey, I work in Huntington Beach now, let's set a day to meet halfway for a Margarita lunch!!! :chili:

We love you, and Bella :wub:

PS: Don't take Max out of your siggy. If you look at mine, you will see, Samantha, Daisy, Lulu and Henry. They are forever my doggies, forever in my heart, and will remain forever in my siggy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lena... so good to see you! I happened to check back in at SM to check on a little pooch and saw your post in this forum so had to stop by and say how good it is to see you ! 
Sorry about your fall! ( I figured maybe you'd call Deb to come over and help you cast it.. a green one no, blue... I'll never forget that episode and still makes me !!!:HistericalSmiley
Will keep your sister in my prayers! Sounds like they discovered this in good time and yes she sure sounds like a fighter! good for her!

And so glad you're keeping little Max's photo in your siggy!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lennabella said:


> Bella - who is at the groomers as I type


Since you mentioned this, posting the pre and post grooming pictures is an obligation now 

oh I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES ... Hurry...hurry Lina.. I am guessing that baby Bella is home now...How did the hair cut go?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad you're back! 
I can't wait to see pictures of Bella, its been too long.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to "see" you again Lena. I'm not on facebook,so I can't keep up with all of you who are. Glad Bella is doing well & I'll keep Maggie in my prayers. I'm so sorry she's having to deal with this again.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lina, It's so good to see you back on SM! You've been missed. :grouphug:

My prayers continue to be with your sister, Maggie. rayer:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a newbie, but Welcome Back!! arty:


----------

